# Sen Vòi LUXTA Và Những Điều Cần Biết Khi Mua Sắm



## luxtatbvs (14 Tháng năm 2021)

Sen vòi LUXTA và những điều bạn chưa biết!​ 







Sen vòi LUXTA​

Sen vòi LUXTA là thiết bị vệ sinh cao cấp được sản xuất tại Việt Nam, có trụ sở nhà máy tại khu công nghiệp Đông Nam Củ Chi. Các sản phẩm LUXTA mang hơi hướng thiết kế của Châu Âu mang phong cách sang trọng và hiện đại. Nếu bạn yêu thích và muốn tìm mua sen vòi LUXTA, hãy tham khảo kỹ các thông tin của sản phẩm để có thêm kinh nghiệm mua sắm bổ ích nhé. Bài viết này LUXTA sẽ chia sẻ đến các bạn những tính năng nổi bật cũng như cách chọn lựa sen vòi LUXTA sao cho tối ưu nhất.
Ưu điểm nổi trội của sen vòi LUXTA​
Sen vòi LUXTA cung cấp nước mạnh
Lực nước được cung cấp từ vòi hoa sen rất quan trọng trong quá trình sử dụng và với vòi sen LUXTA cung cấp lực nước mạnh sẽ giúp bạn cảm thấy thoải mái hơn khi sử dụng, ngoài ra, độ che phủ của vòi hoa sen cũng cần phải đủ rộng.


Sen vòi LUXTA tiết kiệm nước khi sử dụng
Tiết kiệm nước là tiêu chí hàng đầu mà bất kỳ ai khi mua sản phẩm đều quan tâm. Một vòi sen đạt tiêu chuẩn 2.5-gpm sẽ tiết kiệm nước hơn so với loại đầu cũ 5-gpm, bạn cũng đừng quá lo lắng về áp lực nước vì cả loại đầu vòi hoa sen sử dụng ít hơn 1.5-gpm thì vẫn cung cấp một áp lực lớn.


Sen vòi LUXTA lắp đặt dễ dàng
Những chiếc sen vòi LUXTA được lắp đặt dễ dàng sẽ giúp bạn nhanh chóng sử dụng chúng ngay khi mua về thay thế vòi cũ mà không phải tốn thêm chi phí thuê thêm thợ sửa chữa.


Sen vòi LUXTA điều chỉnh đơn giản thuận tiện
Một số đầu vòi hoa sen nhập khẩu chỉ có một dạng dòng duy nhất, nhưng những loại này có nhiều dạng dòng giúp dễ dàng để chuyển đổi từ cái này đến cái khác.





​Sen vòi LUXTA



Trên đây là một số điều cần biết khi các bạn đang muốn chọn mua sen vòi LUXTA, ngoài ra các bạn thực sự muốn trải nghiệm những sản phẩm sen vòi của LUXTA, các bạn có thể đến ngay với showroom thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA, tại showroom thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA, ngoài những sản phẩm sen vòi được trưng bày thì chúng ta còn có thể trải nghiệm thực tế dòng nước chảy của sen vòi nhờ những mô hình nhà tắm thu nhỏ mà showroom LUXTA chuẩn bị sẵn cho Quý khách hàng. Mong muốn với tiêu chí: " Vui lòng khách đến, vừa lòng khách đi", thiết bị vệ sinh hân hạnh cùng đồng hành cùng Quý khách hàng.

====================================

Chi tiết xin liên hệ:

✳ SEN VÒI LUXTA

✳ Địa chỉ: Showroom Luxta 569-571 Luỹ Bán Bích, P.Hoà Thạnh, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM

✳ Địa chỉ: 188/10 Lê Văn Quới, P. Bình Hưng Hòa, Q. Bình Tân

✳ Điện thoại / Zalo:

- Sale 01: 0703573639 - Mr.Khoa

- Sale 02: 0776639188 - Mr.Bảo

✳ Fanpage Facebook: senvoichinhhang


----------

